# Snooper Sapphire Plus GPS System



## minty18 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had my snooper for just over a week now so thought I'd let you all know how its been.

Firstly it's in the Halfords sale at the moment for Â£89.99, this is the main reason I bought it as most of the other golf GPS systems start at about Â£200.

The great thing about this tiny unit (slightly bigger than a cigarette packet) is that it has car sat nav, speed camera warnings and the golf gps. You do have to pay Â£29.99 per year for the enigma database which is basically the software that allows you to download the speed camera and golf course data. Fairly easy to install though, it was just a case of connecting it to the PC, paying the subscription fee then immediately I had access to over 2000 courses with the unit capable of storing 20 at any one time.

Firstly i've found the sat nav to be as good as any other and you get plenty of warning with regards to the speed cameras. One possible down side is that the speaker isn't the greatest however you can still easily make out what is being said. Basically when you have it at full volume its a tiny bit muffled, not enough to put someone of buying it.

So to the golfcourse,

Once you have dowwnloaded the course to the unit you have the option to play it or for the sat nav to direct you to the course. Once arrived you pick what tee's you are playing off and away you go. The screen shows the green with distances to the front, middle and back aswell as distances to and major hazards on the hole ie. bunkers, streams, ponds etc.

As I only played my own course I didnt need the GPS on the tee, it's mainly my approach shots i wanted it for when playing at my home course. So on the first hole my ball was at the 150yd marker however GPS was telling me i had slightly less in, neither marker mattered as i pulled my tee shot left  

When you are at your ball a slight tap on the screen will update your gps status and give you the exact yardage, this takes a matter of seconds.

The system is really easy to use and whilst it doesnt show a picture of the hole layout the hazard warnings should be enough to navigate round the course safely, i guess playing an unknown course will prove if this is the case.

My main problem was not with the GPS system but the fact that it disagreed with our course markers causing some hesitation when selecting clubs. For example one of our par 3's i've always known to be approx 130yds so I always hit a 9 iron, usually lands fronT of the green (or that distance atleast). The GPS was saying 142yds to the middle so my 9 iron that i'd been hitting on this hole for so long was only going to get me to the hole if i really hit my sunday best, an eye opener to say the least as for long i'd been hitting the wrong club and putting it down to not getting aa decent forward bounce.

So i'm not sure if GPS will reduce my scores, increase my scores or just simply help me hit more greens in regulation but atleast i'll be playing to the true yardage and not just what i simply think is the yardage, which should help me get a much better idea of how far i actually hit my clubs.

Happy Snooper customer.


----------



## MarkS (Aug 21, 2009)

I used free caddie for the first time yesterday and i am pretty much like you, a bit 'hmmmmmmmm' about it.
Main issue is that it only gave 'crow flies' distances and not dog legged holes, similarly the yardages didnt agree with the markers.

its a good gadget, but at the moment i am unconvinced that will improve my game.


----------



## minty18 (Aug 21, 2009)

I used free caddie for the first time yesterday and i am pretty much like you, a bit 'hmmmmmmmm' about it.
Main issue is that it only gave 'crow flies' distances and not dog legged holes, similarly the yardages didnt agree with the markers.

its a good gadget, but at the moment i am unconvinced that will improve my game.
		
Click to expand...

Thats pretty much howw its left me, i wanted one for so long and it seems abit of an anti-climax. it'll definitely help on holes where you dont find the fairway and maybe cant see the green to get an idea of distance. I'm going to stick with it and see how it goes.


----------



## nulassilb (Aug 21, 2009)

Is the fact the Snooper is quite small an advantage (can go in pocket etc) or a disadvantage (squinty to read) when you are on the course?  Does it have any other features other than the basic GPS?  Sounds as if you are unconvinced on the golfing side at the moment - but the price seems pretty reasonable - if it does the job.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats what GPS systems are for, to show you what the actual distance is. I would trust the GPS before I trust any distance markers on the course, a grype of mine is also the fact that some courses are measured from 150 yards to the front of the green, some are measured to the middle of the green. It can be a nightmare and usually if you ask the pro before hand if you have not played the course before they will tell you,


"They are measured to the front/middle, .................I think!"

This can be as much as two clubs difference.

GPS is a handy device and overall it helps your score, just trust it. Its also easier now to identify how far you hit each club accurately.

Good review, might consider one of these babies.


----------



## MarkS (Aug 22, 2009)

i made one error - kept my gps on my trolley, and kept wondering why the PDA wasn't pick up satellites.

I was 20 metres away at times, so rather than keep freecaddie PDA unit in my pocket its going to stay in the bag, with teh GPS unit.


----------

